# Shostakovich - String Quartet 2 op.68 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm glad to say that constant repetive listening to this quartet has finally made it jump up my list of fave Shosty SQs. However, I'm Shostied-out so here goes. Usual disclaimer (_only my views, I might change my mind, you may feel differently.....etc_).

Here's the Jerusalem Qiluartet playing the quartet live... 






Recommended (all excellent recordings) 

Emerson
Danel
Taneyev
Mandelring
Debussy
Alexander
Borodin (1967)
Carducci

*Highly recommended

Borodin (2014)* - this recording is lovely. Listen to that cello sound in the 3rd movement - glorious. A touch off the top.
*Fitzwilliam* - the Fitzwilliams are tremendously consistent in the early quartets and they play this one right down the middle with little fuss.
*Eder* - although they don't often feature much in best recordings in Shosty, the more erratic Eder on Naxos are wholly convincing here in a more rustic fashion and their 3rd movement is direct and captivating.
*Pacifica* - technically the Pacificas are hard to beat. The feeling of unity and flow is strong here as it is across their whole superb cycle.
*Brodsky (Chandos) * - ooh that ensemble sound is so rich. A very fine account with a personalty of its own. I need to hear more of this cycle as what I have heard, up to now, is very fine indeed.
*Rubio* - another budget performance that rarely gets a mention but wins against the more expensive sets in this one. Possibly their finest performance from an underrated set.

*My top picks*

Yet again, I couldnt nail my colours to the mast and choose just one recording as there were so many excellent ones but these ones stood out, to me.

*Shostakovich Quartet* - the warmth of the Shosty Quartet's sound is a major plus point here, especially in a super opening movement. They're lovingly caught and really delve into Shosty's edgy rhythms and spiky harmonies with aplomb. So good I'm waiting for the complete set to arrive (I adored their Borodin as well and bought that too).
*Borodin (Melodiya 1983)* - if I enjoyed the Borodins' earlier recordings and later ones, I found this one even better. Very similar in style and scope to their earlier 67-71 set but this one has greater personalty, great acoustics and this performance has the advantage of livelier, more rustic playing . That first violin sound is magnetic and theres a lovely sense of space around the quartet who capture the twists and turns of the 2nd quartet expertly. Recording made between 1978 and 1983.
*Dover* - the sound of this recording is just divine. A recording that is technically excellent, beautifully recorded and brilliantly realised. Listen to the ghostly cello in the 3rd movement (only the Carduccis do it as hauntingly) and those perfect pizzocatos and you will be won over.
*Pavel Haas -* this has gone from recommended to highly recommended to a top pick, as with subsequent listening it just get better and better. It's a vibrant, busy, restless, insistent, gloriously played performance that gets under your skin. Do this quartet ever do anything badly? I'm beginning to think not.


----------

